# Pokemon Global Link



## KlopiTackle (Apr 12, 2011)

Discuss the Global Link and Dream World here...


----------



## MasterC (Apr 12, 2011)

Ok......OMG it's coming out tomorrow!


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 12, 2011)

Its on Now but
I can't get on it,it reloads back to pokemon.com login page...


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 12, 2011)

I can't get to the dream world, but I can register and stuff like that.


EDIT: It's working! Holy *** this is awesome.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 12, 2011)

Can't go on adventures yet and no evee promotion thing.


----------



## katiegirl (Apr 12, 2011)

yeah it just lost its power and i have 2 wait a day anyone know why?


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 12, 2011)

I think it just opened but we're not meant/allowed to use it...


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 12, 2011)

Game sync works, but it takes friggin long time to make them sleep.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 12, 2011)

I already did game sync settings...


----------



## SonicPinhead (Apr 12, 2011)

I've already tried the Dream World on my Japanese version. I got quite a lot of neat stuff, like a Blastoise C-Gear Background, Kanto Starters Picture when I start my Pokedex up...I've even collected a Lv100 Arceus an Crogunk and brought them over to my game! Even though it wasn't easy to follow knowing that it was in Japanese, it'll be easier to try it out on the English Website.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 12, 2011)

How did you already get two pok?mon? Wasn't it that you can only pick up one pok?mon a day? The Arceus seems oddly fishy and lucky for the first day that the GL opened... :/


----------



## SonicPinhead (Apr 12, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> How did you already get two pok?mon? Wasn't it that you can only pick up one pok?mon a day? The Arceus seems oddly fishy and lucky for the first day that the GL opened... :/


 
I just said on my Japanese Game. I got Arceus and Crogunk a long time ago on the Japanese Website. I can even get pictures to prove it.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 12, 2011)

Ah, but you never specified when. That clears things up now. I apologize.


----------



## SonicPinhead (Apr 12, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> Ah, but you never specified when. That clears things up now. I apologize.


 
It's alright. I didn't mean to snap at you.

Am I the only one getting the message that Dream World will take 5 minutes or more to get ready?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 12, 2011)

SonicPinhead said:


> It's alright. I didn't mean to snap at you.
> 
> Am I the only one getting the message that Dream World will take 5 minutes or more to get ready?


 
You have to have a pok?mon tucked in, I think. It's also a pain to log into. Or is that just me?


----------



## SonicPinhead (Apr 12, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> You have to have a pok?mon tucked in, I think. It's also a pain to log into. Or is that just me?


 
I am logged in, and I have a Pokemon tucked in. I just keep getting the same message.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 12, 2011)

Just let it load. It's still glitchy...


----------



## rafren (Apr 12, 2011)

Audino, the most tucked in Pokemon in Japan. I lol'd.


----------



## Jake (Apr 12, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> Can't go on adventures yet and no evee promotion thing.


 
Did you play the game?


----------



## Jake (Apr 12, 2011)

Creating an account. Creating data is taking ages though.
Dream world. I wanna dream world!!

Happint is just sleeping... The noise is so annoying D:
FFUUU "Game Sync Energy has run dry, it will take 1 day to recharge it"


----------



## SonicPinhead (Apr 12, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Creating an account. Creating data is taking ages though.
> Dream world. I wanna dream world!!
> 
> Happint is just sleeping... The noise is so annoying D:
> FFUUU "Game Sync Energy has run dry, it will take 1 day to recharge it"


 
This is something that I learned while on the Japanese website. It doesn't need to actually recharge a day, It just resets at 12 am.


----------



## Jake (Apr 12, 2011)

SonicPinhead said:


> This is something that I learned while on the Japanese website. It doesn't need to actually recharge a day, It just resets at 12 am.


 
I've got a Japanese game, too. I even made a global Link account, but I cbf doing it. I might as well give it a go now.. Don't know my user+pass :\

But thanks for the tip


----------



## MasterC (Apr 12, 2011)

I just tried the Global Link but when I changed the Pokedex skin and checked,it stayed the same.Does anyone know why? Well anyways,the Dreamworld was fun; I used my Pawniard(since it was the only Pokemon I had that was small).I might try out the GBU later.


----------



## Jake (Apr 12, 2011)

Wtf. When I log in it redirects me to the registration page :\


----------



## SonicPinhead (Apr 12, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> I've got a Japanese game, too. I even made a global Link account, but I cbf doing it. I might as well give it a go now.. Don't know my user+pass :\
> 
> But thanks for the tip


 
Your User is a bunch of random numbers that the Japanese Website e-mails you. I thought it was a bit unecessary...



MasterC said:


> I just tried the Global Link but when I changed the Pokedex skin and checked,it stayed the same.Does anyone know why? Well anyways,the Dreamworld was fun; I used my Pawniard(since it was the only Pokemon I had that was small).I might try out the GBU later.


 
Your skin changes after you recieve your tucked Pokemon. It may be a bit unusual, but that's how it works, along with C-Gear backgrounds and Pokemon Musical Stages.


----------



## Jake (Apr 12, 2011)

SonicPinhead said:


> Your User is a bunch of random numbers that the Japanese Website e-mails you. I thought it was a bit unecessary...



I can't find the e-mail or the Japanese site...


----------



## Jrrj15 (Apr 13, 2011)

It just worked for me and I went on for like 40mins your only aloud to go on for an hour but I guess in since in 40mins I was done all there is to do XD. I got a poocheyena though!


----------



## Jake (Apr 13, 2011)

Jrrj15 said:


> It just worked for me and I went on for like 40mins your only aloud to go on for an hour but I guess in since in 40mins I was done all there is to do XD. I got a poocheyena though!


 
what?


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm Finding it Impossible to login I always get sent back to pokemon.com...


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 13, 2011)

Anyone know how we get the Eevee evolution or if we even can yet? Or how the friend system works? I'm scratching my head here.


----------



## MasterC (Apr 13, 2011)

While I was playing at the Pokemon dream world,it seemed that someone tucked in a Zekrom.lol.


----------



## bittermeat (Apr 13, 2011)

I registered, but I'm unable to get into Dream World for some reason. It says to wait five minutes for registering reasons, but I registered like 12 hours ago.


----------



## SonicPinhead (Apr 13, 2011)

bittermeat said:


> I registered, but I'm unable to get into Dream World for some reason. It says to wait five minutes for registering reasons, but I registered like 12 hours ago.


 
I've been getting the same thing for 24 hours now. If it's stuck like this, atleast I can still go to the Dream World on the Japanese Website.


----------



## Jake (Apr 13, 2011)

SonicPinhead said:


> This is something that I learned while on the Japanese website. It doesn't need to actually recharge a day, It just resets at 12 am.


 
It doesn't reset at midnight. It's 9:30am here and it still says it... Have to wait until 11am >>

Eshays, found my Japanese password and ID  Now I can have double fun ^^

Once you catch a Pokemon it's boring..


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 14, 2011)

OKAY SO NOW THAT FIRST DAY LAUNCH BUGS ARE OUT OF THE WAY

IS THIS WORTH PLAYING POKEMON AGAIN, FOR, OR DO I IGNORE THIS LIKE I BEEN DOIN


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 14, 2011)

Went to dream world ,before I knew it, an hour had past ,didn't even get a pokemon...


----------



## Ricano (Apr 14, 2011)

Worked finally. Befriended an exeggcute. =o


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 14, 2011)

Went to the dream world, then my mother had to check her mail and there is no frigging pause button at the dream world, so I missed my dream world hour for today. Gaaaaaahhhh, FML.


----------



## rafren (Apr 14, 2011)

I played on my DS lite, instead of playing in the 3DS. Now I have to wait another 24 hours to use game sync. >.<


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 14, 2011)

I've got a Run Away Oddish with Teeter Dance and a Cloud Nine Lickitung so far.

I want a Regenerate Tangela D:


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 14, 2011)

Silverstorms said:


> I've got a Run Away Oddish with Teeter Dance and a Cloud Nine Lickitung so far.
> 
> I want a Regenerate Tangela D:


 
I have one.


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 14, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> I have one.


Then I shall shake my fist in jealousy until I find one.


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 14, 2011)

Silverstorms said:


> Then I shall shake my fist in jealousy until I find one.


 
Or you can have mine for 50 tbt bells.


----------



## Jake (Apr 14, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Went to the dream world, then my mother had to check her mail and there is no frigging pause button at the dream world, so I missed my dream world hour for today. Gaaaaaahhhh, FML.


 
You should have sworn at her in English.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 14, 2011)

I need a Weezing or Koffing from the Dream World, but I can't find one.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 14, 2011)

You probably won't be able to find a lot of rare pok?mon in the dream world yet. It's fairly new and they might add new places to the Dream Island.


----------



## MasterC (Apr 14, 2011)

I got a Lotad and a Mareep from the DW(Dream world).I wonder if there might be an Arceus event like someone in this thread mentioned(Sonic Pinhead I think).


----------



## Phil (Apr 15, 2011)

Befriended a Doduo.


----------



## Jake (Apr 15, 2011)

Got a surskit from the Dream World which knows Rain Dish (ability) and Hydro Pump, was gonna get an Eggsecute that had Harvest.


----------



## Phil (Apr 15, 2011)

Hopefully I can befriend an Exeggcute!


----------



## Jake (Apr 15, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> I can't get to the dream world, but I can register and stuff like that.
> 
> 
> EDIT: It's working! Holy *** this is awesome.



Oii I need to friend you on my Global Link profile. How do I do it?


----------



## Jake (Apr 15, 2011)

SonicPinhead said:


> This is something that I learned while on the Japanese website. It doesn't need to actually recharge a day, It just resets at 12 am.


 
Help me connect my Japanese game.

Nvm I did it.


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 15, 2011)

Found a Regenerate Tangela 

I also got hold of some of the super effective move weakening berries. I have about 5 now.


----------



## Jake (Apr 15, 2011)

Do you (or anyone?) know who to register people to your Dream Pad thing with out being online the same time as them?


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 15, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Do you (or anyone?) know who to register people to your Dream Pad thing with out being online the same time as them?


I'd also like to know this. I can't find a way too...


----------



## SodaDog (Apr 15, 2011)

i got a Tailwellow (misspell?) yesterday! it was fun!


btw, im BibarelFan on the dream world.


----------



## katiegirl (Apr 15, 2011)

hey toon on the website my id is parkster 
fc 1248 8105 4448
game: black
name: parker


----------



## SodaDog (Apr 15, 2011)

how do i add you?


----------



## katiegirl (Apr 15, 2011)

we trade on the game


----------



## SodaDog (Apr 15, 2011)

can we do that now?


----------



## katiegirl (Apr 15, 2011)

sure


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 15, 2011)

BTW
My username is POLITOED99
Hmm going to find profile link...


----------



## Fujaay (Apr 15, 2011)

Help?  I login on pokemon GL page and login and it basically refreshes the page, keeping me logged out.


----------



## Jake (Apr 15, 2011)

On my global link profile it says dream world is currently accessible, but when I game sync it says "Your battery has run dry please wait 1 day"

Help?


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 15, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> On my global link profile it says dream world is currently accessible, but when I game sync it says "Your battery has run dry please wait 1 day"
> 
> Help?


 
Either this is a glitch, or this was intended to piss people off.


----------



## Jake (Apr 15, 2011)

Lol. It pissed me off. But Dream World isn't that great anyway.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 15, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Lol. It pissed me off. But Dream World isn't that great anyway.


 
It would piss you off more if people were complaining to you that they wanted to use the DW when it was clearly not your fault.
And if they shared the same game.


----------



## Jake (Apr 15, 2011)

Eshays.

Tried 1 hour later, still now letting me.

Meh, that Japanese one resets at midnight so I can go on it


----------



## Jake (Apr 16, 2011)

still not working and it's been 48+ hours...

Good, I can enter now.


----------



## MasterC (Apr 17, 2011)

My friend and I both have Wifi and a copy of Pokemon Black or White.Once I checked my profile at GL,he was automatically added to my Pokemon GL Friend Roster.And for the Evee evolutions,it's coming soon in the promotions.I'm getting an Espeon


----------



## Jake (Apr 17, 2011)

ESHAYS!! BIDOOF FROM THE DREAM WORLD!!!

WHOOOP WHOOOOOP!!!!~~~~~~~~~ DDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## SodaDog (Apr 17, 2011)

i'm BibarelFan from the dream world. wanna be my dream pal?


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 17, 2011)

Sweet, unlocked the third berry row.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 17, 2011)

Got Dream world Kangaskan Today!


----------



## MasterC (Apr 17, 2011)

I befriended a Shinx today.Now which one of you is Zekrom7102? -3-
-I also saw a person from Japan's home and it is super tight.The house was a log cabin,he/she had 4 rows of spaces to plant berries and that person had tons furniture.


----------



## SodaDog (Apr 17, 2011)

got me a doduo earlier today.


----------

